# Video Invitations



## Ipsissimus13 (Mar 2, 2011)

*last year*

Last year, our theme was zombie apocalypse. We did a video invitation in the form of a small group of survivors leaving a video journal. At the end, one of us was asking if there were any other survivors out there, to meet at the date and time of the party. I sent them out in plain white envelopes stamped with biohazard symbols and blood spatter. Fairly simple and effective.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, I love the idea of involving the guests in a storyline. So cool! Thanks!


----------



## aliena (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool new concept Go ahead .


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

I have used mostly Windows Movie Maker and some Adobe products...take a look at my you tube channel for some ideas..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQN2ZAwI4BA


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Whispers, thank you for the link. Your videos are very close to what I had envisioned for my own invitation. It's funny, I was watching the 2011 one and I kept thinking, "Geez, this story sounds a lot like Cheesman Park here in Denver," (having obviously not noticed the big word "Cheesman" in the opening---duh!). Then I noticed your location was indeed Denver. From one Denverite to another, thanks for the help! Your videos are great!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

This was ours from last year. It wasn't super difficult to make, but that's because I work in a creative job and have access to cameras and equipment.

I will say this, creating 25 videos would be a chore, since each video would require some time to customize and export to a file format that could then be burned to a dvd or uploaded to youtube/vimeo/etc.

But the actual creation of the video is completely up to you and you can spend as much or as little time as you need.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, that was amazing. Talk about putting your guests in the mood. Mine will not even come close to that in quality. I'm envisioning just getting some cool vids or pics off of youtube (if I can ever figure out how to do it, grrrr) or the internet and piecing them together with some scary music, sounds, and text with details of the party. You have quite the eye for setting a scary atmosphere. Your video has definitely given me some ideas, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

*2011 Video*

I like to do video invites each year- gets the guests in the mood and sets the theme for your party. I agree with past posts that individually making a video for each guest would be time consuming but could be a great memento/ party favor for each guest to keep! I normally use Adobe After Effects to create mine but iMovie can work wonders too. 

Here is my video invite for last year for our Harry Potter Themed party (I was dressed up as lord Voldemort) to clue you in lol...


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Fantastic! Where did you get the Harry Potter footage? If I can just figure out how to get video (off of youtube or wherever) I think I can start putting my mind around what exactly I want to create. And I will definitely look into Adobe After Effects. I bet your party was a blast!


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks! I got the HP footage from youtube using a couple trailers and then just spliced them up and added my own text. You can use a plug-in in Google Chrome to download the videos or just go to http://www.shareyoutubevideo.com and copy/ paste the youtube link and it will convert and download the video for you- super easy!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Drzooman, you are a genius! You wouldn't believe everything I've done to try to download youtube video, and your suggestion was the ONLY thing that actually worked. Thank you!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

where did you get the storm loop footage?



drzooman said:


> Thanks! I got the HP footage from youtube using a couple trailers and then just spliced them up and added my own text. You can use a plug-in in Google Chrome to download the videos or just go to http://www.shareyoutubevideo.com and copy/ paste the youtube link and it will convert and download the video for you- super easy!


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're talking about the clouds with text- I created them in Adobe After Effects. It's a little time consuming and involves getting photos of dark clouds, layering them to movement along with the text and then I just added flashes of light for a lightning effect.


----------



## BartsTreasures (Sep 20, 2012)

Just an idea....go download this video off of Youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zvScZnMC_uE It's pestilence reaper but excellent with flashing swamp green eyes and smoking mist... simply redo the voice over on the video in a similar spooky voice and personalize it by saying the actual names of the invitees!

Hope this helps! I have this same vid on my own website..it's an awesome vid that really enhances the site! Best of luck!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Dminor said:


> This was ours from last year. It wasn't super difficult to make, but that's because I work in a creative job and have access to cameras and equipment.
> 
> I will say this, creating 25 videos would be a chore, since each video would require some time to customize and export to a file format that could then be burned to a dvd or uploaded to youtube/vimeo/etc.
> 
> But the actual creation of the video is completely up to you and you can spend as much or as little time as you need.


Freakin awesome sauce!


----------



## mandythered (Jul 28, 2012)

This is an AWESOME idea. What would I do without you guys.  Since we work in thew local indie film scene you would think this would be our first thought! Would love to see more if anyone else has a video of their invites! Our theme is New Orleans voo doo swamp/mansion, I'm thinking like a TrueBlood type intro.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

drzooman said:


> Thanks! I got the HP footage from youtube using a couple trailers and then just spliced them up and added my own text. You can use a plug-in in Google Chrome to download the videos or just go to http://www.shareyoutubevideo.com and copy/ paste the youtube link and it will convert and download the video for you- super easy!


Okay, I have to ask how much would you charge to do mine...same theme, just need a few text changes (Deathly Hallows Halloween Party, date and address)...your work is fantastic and I know I could never come close to recreating


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> Okay, I have to ask how much would you charge to do mine...same theme, just need a few text changes (Deathly Hallows Halloween Party, date and address)...your work is fantastic and I know I could never come close to recreating


Thanks! I just check and it looks like I am missing a file or two from that invite but it shouldn't be too hard to recreate. When you would you need it by? Private Message me and we can go over the details!


----------

